# Best Regulator For Pressurized C02



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I am in the process of coverting my 40 gallon to a fully planted tank and am looking for the *best (not cheapest regulator), with respect to reliabiltiy, performance, and warranty based on peoples' experiences.* I heard that the Milwaukee regulators suck and have read about some people having problems with these.

Any recommendations, feedback, suggestions would be most appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

I have a JBJ myself and havent had any problems other than with the bubble counter. If you tighten it too much, it cracks, but mine didnt show up for 2 weeks after I reafilled the counter with water.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*



Homer_Simpson said:


> I heard that the Milwaukee regulators suck and have read about some people having problems with these.
> 
> Any recommendations, feedback, suggestions would be most appreciated. Thank you.


...but did you hear about all the people that have good experiences with it? Don't judge something because "some people" have problems with it. I have one and have no problems whatsoever. Sure, it has it's quirks like the fact you have to follow the connection instruction precisely or you risk blowing the high side gauge but hey, as long as you RTFM (Read The [email protected]#king Manual)  you'll be okay.

You also can't beat the price.


----------



## smckee (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

there was a gentlemen that was a hobbyist selling regulators for a while, anybody remember his name or e-mail site?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

I think Furballi (sp?) does, but I think the more commonly used resource for excellent regulators and associated sundries is found at www.rexgrigg.com - he has also picked up selling cheap dry ferts.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*



smckee said:


> there was a gentlemen that was a hobbyist selling regulators for a while, anybody remember his name or e-mail site?


Was it RexGrigg???
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/co2.html

I posted the same inquiry at PlantedTank and someone directed me to that site.

vicpinto: I am sorry if I offended you about my comment re: Milwaukee regulators. I welcome all comments positive and negative about peoples' experiences with regulators. I am trying to make an informed and educated choice when it comes to purchasing a regulator that is why I am looking for feedback and recommendations based on peoples' experiences. I want the purchase of a regulator to be a one time expense for a long...long... time given the expense. The last thing I want to do is rush to purchase one and discover that I have to shell out money again because it proved to be unreliable. Thanks


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

I think "the best" of anything is so subjective. A good start would be to say how much your budget is for your regulator. The range is <$100 for Milwaukee, JBJ, and Azoo; and ~$150 for Rex Grigg, AquariumPlants, etc. As with most things, you get what you pay for... finer needle control, steady bubble rate, and controls to prevent the mythical end-of-tank dump.

As for issues with Milwaukee, I don't think it's a matter of it "sucking". I think since it's the most popular regulator and more people have it, the chance of user error and probably a few defective ones increases. However, I think it's by far the most battle tested.

DJ


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*



Left Coast DJ said:


> I think "the best" of anything is so subjective. A good start would be to say how much your budget is for your regulator. The range is <$100 for Milwaukee, JBJ, and Azoo; and ~$150 for Rex Grigg, AquariumPlants, etc. As with most things, you get what you pay for... finer needle control, steady bubble rate, and controls to prevent the mythical end-of-tank dump.
> 
> As for issues with Milwaukee, I don't think it's a matter of it "sucking". I think since it's the most popular regulator and more people have it, the chance of user error and probably a few defective ones increases. However, I think it's by far the most battle tested.DJ


Thanks that makes sense. I have narrowed it down to Aquariumplants one and the Rex Grigg one based on what I am prepared to spend. I would love to hear about peoples' experiences with either one of these.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*



Homer_Simpson said:


> Thanks that makes sense. I have narrowed it down to Aquariumplants one and the Rex Grigg one based on what I am prepared to spend. I would love to hear about peoples' experiences with either one of these.


I have purchased two milwaukee regulators from aquariumplants.com. One is going on two years and the other is about 2 months old. I did blow the high pressure guage on one, but it was my own fault. I'm pretty sure I opened the new cylinder without opening the control knob on the cylinder. Anyway the thing still works fine and I've had no problems with the other one. I also bought my second cylinder from them as well. I think everything costs my around $130 with a 5lb cylinder. They do sell their own regulator as well for alot more and like anything else, some have no problem with it, but I've also heard of others having problems with it as well.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

I agree with Left Coast. The Milwaukee, JBJ, Azoo and other 'cheap' regulators out there will do just fine and the ones that don't are possible defects, or can be attributed to user error. That's not to say that the more expensive ones are not good, they are. I just think that the 'cheap' regulators get a bad wrap from a few people, compared to the massive amounts sold to freshwater and saltwater hobbyists.

I personally own all three of the 'cheap' regulators (milwaukee, jbj, and azoo) and would definitely purchase either one again. Each one running strong for years. My preference is for the Azoo regulator for ease of initial setup.

The aquarium plants "best regulator" has good reviews, and you probably can't go wrong with it.

-John N.


----------



## enzo (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

+1 for AZOO regulators. I've got two!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Best Regulator For Pressurized CO2*

Hi Mr. Simpson

Re: CO2 regulators

I believe that Rex builds the very best ones for our use. His regulator bodies are excellent and you have your choice of needle valves. You can have a solenoid also it you wish. Bubble counters are optional.

If you require a bubble counter, you can get one of Rex's regulators with the 'stand alone' bubble counter. If you want a regulator with the bubble counter attached (like the Milwaukee and the JBJ) you can get AquariumPlants.com's "The Best" regulator. (I have one of these.) I haven't seen Rex's regulator rigged like this. It's rigged with the JBJ bubble counter with a check valve.

If you can use a regulator that's not excellent but it is rated as very good, you can get the Azoo regulator. It comes with a solenoid and a good (but not excellent) needle valve. I have two of these and I've never had any problems at all (knocking on wood). I use the Milwaukee SMS 122 pH controller with these. They work extremely well set up like this. One of my aquariums with the Azoo regulator has the Aqua Medic bubble counter with the Milwaukee controller and the other doesn't use a bubble counter, but it has the Milwaukee controller.

I'm glad that there are many good selections.

Left C


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

aquariumplants.com or one of Rex's regulators are the best. Rex has more options for customizable goodies if your picky. Both are pretty close to the same thing.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*



BigB said:


> aquariumplants.com or one of Rex's regulators are the best. Rex has more options for customizable goodies if your picky. Both are pretty close to the same thing.


I have some unresolved issues with aquariumplants. I am still waiting for them to make good on their delivery of a $100+ plant order. Because of that, I am scared sh*tless of ordering big ticket items from them. I will check with Rex and see if he can sell me something comparable to this(minus the timer, which I don't need as I have an extra digital timer lieing around that I can use).
http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr4026.htm

Hell, I may even be tempted to pay him a little more, just for peace of mind.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

I bought the aquariumplants.com regulator and I am very happy with it, although this is the first one I have bought and can't compare it to anything else. The deciding factor for me was it's inclusiveness(came with bubble counter and solenoid), it's compact size, and the 3 year bumper to bumper warranty. As far as customer service, they answered my questions immediately before the sale and shipped the product immediately after the sale. 
Brian


----------



## Proteus (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

I have used two Taprite regulators intended for "kegerator" type systems and been extremely satisfied with the results. That said, I just ordered some ferts from Rex and was impressed with the service. I'd just been burnt twice on Ebay and it was nice to be dealt with properly for a change! He's got some really nice CO2 equipment too.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*



Homer_Simpson said:


> vicpinto: I am sorry if I offended you about my comment re: Milwaukee regulators.unreliable.


No offense taken. :mrgreen:


----------



## mpe1329 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

Hey Proteus

I notice you use Taprite regulators intended for "kegerator" type systems and have been satisfied with the results.

I am thinking of getting one of these and had a question: do you need an adapter to hook it up to a needle valve? If so, can you let me know what you need?

Thanks,


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

You will need an adapter. And which adapter depends on which needle valve you are looking at.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

Hi.

John N is probably correct. It helps if you read the directions.

That being said I have used the Rex Grigg unit for almost a year and it has been fine. I recommend it but do not know anything about the others.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Regualtor For Pressurized C02*

Definetly Rex Grigg. Plus his web site is hilarious. Oh yeah, and informative too. Click on the link about hurting your feelings.


----------



## scottishprog (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought a very expensive (~290 + tax + shipping) two stage regulator from Airgas. Probably the "best" regulator of its type available. Not needed, just order from Rex Grigg or equivalent. I have a needle valve and adapters on order from Rex...

(But the regulator is so NICE....)


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

A two stage regulator is nice if you can afford one. But as you know they are EXPENSIVE! And really not needed for our use.


----------

